# MAc Book pro Battey



## fccabs (Jul 31, 2006)

My Mac book pro battery has melted/warped so that my laptop now rocks like a cradle. Does anyone know if apple will replace it or will i have to buy a new one???


----------



## corman842 (Sep 20, 2003)

I do believe there is a replacement program in place, as long as you purchased the machine less than 2 years ago. I'd go into the Apple Store if you can and figure it out there. Good luck!


----------



## fccabs (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks corman842


----------



## fccabs (Jul 31, 2006)

just to finish this thread off Apple did replace my battery free of charge. 

Thanks corman842


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

How did you melt it?


----------



## fccabs (Jul 31, 2006)

It managed it all on its own. 

Just noticed my lap top wasn't siting on the desk properly and when i looked th battery had expanded.


----------

